# Lesertest: Pro-Gaming-Mauspads und -Headset von ZOWIE - 4 Tester gesucht



## Oliver (28. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Testet und behaltet eines von drei ZOWIE-Mauspads und ein Hammer USB-Headset*

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games  Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit *Caseking und ZOWIE *die Chance dazu: Gleich 4  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, die Pro-Gaming-Mauspads von ZOWIE sowie das ZOWIE Hammer USB zu testen. Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware behalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Peripherie aus, schreibt gern und möchtet einen  Test der Produkte des Newcomers *ZOWIE* verfassen? Dann bewerbt Euch in diesem Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau Ihr ausprobieren  möchtet und warum ihr euch besonders gut zum Lesertester eignet.  Erfahrungen mit Peripherie und mehrere Pads/Kopfhörer zum Testen sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine Kamera bedienen und gut  lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) hier im Forum registrieren.

* Mehr Infos zu den Produkten:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZOWIE  G-RF Big Soft Surface Mousepad - black:
*Technische Details:* 

Maße: 440 x 4 x 380 mm (BxHxT)
Material: Stoff (Oberseite, wasserabweisend), Schaumgummi (Basis),  Gummi (Boden)
Farbe: Schwarz
Kompatibilität: mit allen Sensoren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZOWIE  G-TF Big Soft Surface Mousepad - SpawN Edition:
*Technische  Details:* 

Maße: 440 x 4 x 380 mm (BxHxT)
Material: Stoff, auf der Oberseite speziell beschichtete Fasern  (leichtgängig, Wasser und Dreck-abweisend), Schaumgummi (Unterseite),  bestickter Rand
Farbe: Schwarz
Kompatibilität: mit allen Sensoren
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZOWIE  SWIFT Hard Surface Mousepad black - SpawN Edition:
*Technische Details:* 

Maße: 340 x 2 x 290 mm (BxHxT)
Material: harter Kunststoff, leicht raue Vorderseite, glatter Boden  mit Gummieinlagen
Farbe: Schwarz
Kompatibilität: mit allen Sensoren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZOWIE  Hammer Gaming Headset - USB:
*Technische Details:* 

Kopfhörer:
Bauweise: geschlossen
Lautsprecher-Größe: 40 mm
Frequenzgang: 15 - 25.000 Hz
Impedanz: 32 Ohm
SPL bei 1.000 Hz: 98 dB
Wechselpolster: Leder / Stoff
Mikrofon:
Frequenzgang: 60 - 10.000 Hz
Empfindlichkeit: -57 dB
Aufnahmeart: unidirektional
Anschlüsse:
2x 3,5 mm (vergoldet)
1x USB2.0
Kabellänge: 3 m (1,2 m + 1,8 m)
Kompatibilität: Windows ME, 2000, XP, Vista; Mac OS 10.x

*Teilnahmebedingungen:
*- Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum  schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,  euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mauspads bzw. Headsets besitzen
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren  auf diesem Wege weitere Details
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht  weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts.  Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert  werden. 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, den *03.05.2010, 14 Uhr*.
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!


----------



## zcei (28. April 2010)

Die Voraussetzungen erfülle ich natürlich, sonst würde ich hier nicht posten!

Ich denke, dass ich mich zum Testen sehr gut eigne, da ich so ziemlich meine ganze Zeit am PC mit einem Headset verbringe und dadurch doch so einige Nuancen raushören kann.
Außerdem würde ich mich dann mal selber davon überzeugen können, dass USB-Headsets auch gut zum Gamen sind, weil ich bisher immer auf Klinke gesetzt habe.
Spielen tu ich privat relativ viel, unter anderem Counter-Strike 1.6, wo man ja bekanntermaßen sich viel auf sein Headset verlassen muss. Dort würde ich die Feinfühligkeit und die räumliche Orientierung testen, BassTest, Filme und Musik sind natürlich auch reichlich vorhanden.
Zum Vergleich habe ich ein Hame Billig-Headset und ein Roccat Kave.

Beim Mauspad setze ich zurzeit auf ein Roccat Taito, welches mit einem "Werbegeschenk-Mauspad" zum Vergleich nutzen werde.
Dabei würde unter anderem die Rutschfestigkeit gestestet werden (relativ rutschiger Schreibtischuntergrund), sowie auch die Pflegeleichtigkeit, da sich bei meinem Mauspad relativ leicht ein Film bildet (aus Staub) und wie leicht dieser sich dann entfernen lässt.
Auch die Gleiteigenschaften werden getestet, dafür nutze ich verschiedenste Spiele: CS 1.6, CoD 4&6, Crysis sowie auch Photoshop.

Über die Testmöglichkeit würde ich mich sehr freuen!
MfG zcei


----------



## Ahab (28. April 2010)

Ich interessiere mich vor allem für das Headset. Da ich mit mit Leder/Kunstleder bezogenen Headsets bisher kaum und wenn, dann nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe und bis auf weiteres nur Plüschheadsets genutzt habe, wäre es einmal sehr interessant, wie sich ein solches Headset so schlägt. Darüberhinaus verfüge ich nur über eine onboard-Soundkarte und mich reizt der Vergleich zu Sound via USB-Soundkarte im Hinblick auf die Qualität.

Ich höre viel Musik, sowohl am Rechner, als auch am Notebook - für beide wäre das Gerät ja wunderbar geeignet. Vor allem für letzteres, da der Klinkenanschluss frontal am Notebook liegt und zum Arbeiten auf der Couch etwas unglücklich platziert ist. Ein USB Headset kommt da wie gerufen! 

Auch beim Spielen käme es nicht zu kurz. Hier mache ich mangels Gelegenheiten (Studium...) meistens sehr lange Sessions (wenn schon mal, dann auch richtig). Dementsprechend wichtig ist mir auch der Tragekomfort. Gespielt wird vor allem BFBC2, UT3, CS 1.6 und ab und zu MW2.

Ich würde mich sehr über ein Testmuster freuen. Ein neuer Hersteller ist immer sehr spannend! 

MfG, Ahab

Edit: Achja, ich schreibe natürlich gern und habe Spaß am Formulieren.


----------



## darkfabel (28. April 2010)

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
   bin ich
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. 
 werde einen sehr schönen bericht schreiben da ich auch in einer schülerzeitungs AG bin 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mauspads bzw. Headsets besitzen
Ja habe ich 
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Werde schon keine fehler machen
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
mit meiner spiegelreflex sollte dies wohl kein prob sein.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
kein problem
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
auch kein problem
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
ist doch selbstversatändlich
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
eine angemessene zeit
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
sehr schön
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
   dankeschön
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
ok


----------



## Blacksteel (28. April 2010)

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
Bin Ich
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,   euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
Das Risiko geh ich ein 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mauspads bzw. Headsets besitzen
Zur Verfügung an Headsets habe ich ein Planetronic Audio 355, ein Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1 (befeuert von einer Auzentech X-fi forte) 
Als vergleichbares Mauspad kann ich leider nur ein Razer Mantis Speed Mat vorweisen und eine Roccat Kone
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Die ist vorhanden, nur leider kann ich nichts vorweisen
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
In diesem Punkt kann ich euch leider keine deutlichen Versprechen machen, an Fotogeräten könnte ich eine Canon Eos 400D mit Stativ bieten
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
Ich bin Geduldig 
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren   auf diesem Wege weitere Details
Ist ok
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht   weiterverkaufen
Das sollte selbstverständlich sein 
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts.  Innerhalb  dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert  werden. 
Die Zeit werde Ich einhalten
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
Da heißts es hoffen das die Testkomponenten gut sind
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen   Foren veröffentlichen
Ok
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
Ist ok

Zum Testen nutze ich verschiedene Spiele wie z.b UT3, CS:S, BFBC2, GTA4
Die Musikleistung des Headset´s wird auch nicht zu kurz kommen da ich eine größere Palette an Musik höre: Satte Bässe, schrille Hochtöne und starke Mitteltöne mitinbegriffen 

Gruß Blacksteel


----------



## Azuroz (28. April 2010)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
hiermit möchte ich mich für den Usertest eines der Produkte des neuen Herstellers ZOWIE bewerben.

*Über meine Person:*​ Seit 9  Jahren beschäftige ich mich bereits mit Computern und den natürlich dazu gehörenden Peripherie Geräten.

Heute bin ich ein Schüler der gymnasialen Oberstufe, mit den  Leistungskursen
Deutsch und Mathematik.

*Warum  ich mich bewerbe:*​ Im Besitz von Produkten der allgemein bekannten Gaming Hersteller (zB. Logitech, Razer etc.) zu sein, und diese einschätzen zu können, ist ohne Probleme möglich.
Selten bietet sich jedoch die Möglichkeit neuen Anbietern eine Chance zu geben, und dessen hochwertige Produktpalette durch Nichtbeachtung, anderen mittels eines Verbrauchertestes zu offenbaren.

Dies möchte ich ändern, und versuchen, potentiellen Kunden die Vor-und Nachteile dieses neuen Herstellers zu zeigen.

Auch an der Möglichkeit qualitativ hochwertige Fotos zu erstellen soll  es nicht mangeln,
da ich die Möglichkeit habe, auf unterschiedliche Digitalkameras  zurückzugreifen.
Jedoch muss ich gestehen, dass ich kein Hobbyfotograph bin, welcher ein  professionelles
Atelier besitzt 




*Wie würde mein Test aussehen :*​ _Mauspads_ sind heutzutage von hoher Bedeutung für Spieler.
Sie müssen sowohl dem Taster der Maus die Möglichkeit geben, exakte Koordinaten zu senden, als auch dem Gamer ein angenehmes Auflagegefühl vermitteln.
Genau diese beiden Punkte stehen für mich im Mittelpunkt:
-Ist es möglich, mit dem Mauspad präzise zu arbeiten?
-Vernachlässigt das Mauspad durch die Verarbeitung weder schnelle bzw.   langsame Reaktionsmöglichkeiten?
-Wie fühlt sich das Pad insgesammt an? Stimmt die Verarbeitung und die Optik?

Zum Testen habe ich mehrere Gaming Mäuse bereit gestellt.
Sowohl Mäuse mit optischem Sensor, als auch mit Laser Technologie sind vertreten.
Unter anderem teste ich mit den Logitech Mäusen G500 und der G5.
Außerdem möchte ich die Rutscheigenschaften auf dem Mauspad (Reibung) und unter dem Mauspad (Standfestigkeit) überprüfen.

_Headsets_ sind ebenfalls von hoher Bedeutung für anspruchsvolle Spieler.
Stimmt die Wiedergabe von Geräuschen nicht, kann das Spiel schnell in Frust ausarten.
Zudem verlassen sich die Mitspieler (zB. im Teamspeak) sich auf einen, wie werden sie auf das Mikrofon reagieren?
Ist die Tonaufnahme mit Störungen verbunden?

Zum Vergleichstest besitze ich unterschiedliche Headsets.
Sowohl ein billigeres HAMA Headset aus der unteren Preisklasse,ein Sharkoon Headset aus dem mittleren Preissegment, als auch Logitech Headset aus dem gehobenen Preissortiment ist dabei.
Hier möchte ich sowohl die Soundwiedergabe, als auch Aufnahme vergleichen.




*Nochmal  kurz und knackig warum ich euer Kandidat bin:*
-Ich bin ein Informatik fixierter Schüler, der einen klar formulierten,  mit Bildern gespickten Lesertest schreiben möchte.
-Die Testobjekte werden selbstverständlich sorgfältig behandelt.
-Ich möchte einer neuen, bisher unbekannten Firma, die Möglichkeit geben, zu zeigen, wozu sie fähig ist 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Jan


----------



## Senfgurke (28. April 2010)

Ich möchte auch gerne bewerben.

zu den Teilnahmebedingungen:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein 
*noch nicht allzu lange, aber ich bin fast täglich hier*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
*einverstanden, und finde ich auch gut so*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mauspads bzw. Headsets besitzen
*Als Mauspads habe ich hier vor mir liegen ein Roccat Taito und ein Razer ExactMat und eine Roccat Kone und als Headset dient mir ein Speedlink Medusa*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
*ich sag nur: 13 Punkte in den letzten Deutsch Klausuren *^^
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
*Nikon D40 + AF-S DX Zoom-Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED II und eine Fotobox mit schwarzem und weißen Hintergrund*
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen 
*OK, keine Einwände*
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
*wunderbar*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
*selbstverständlich*
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
*Kein Problem, mehr als genug Zeit*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
*Vielen Dank*
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
*Super*
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen*
versteht sich auch von selbst, denke ich *

Dann wünsche ich noch allen anderen viel Glück bei der Auswahl und wenn es Fragen an mich gibt, PM oder Mail.


----------



## sinthor4s (28. April 2010)

Guten Abend,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest zu den Produkten von Zowie bewerben.

Ich gehe kurz auf die Bedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein 
   Ja bin ich. Ich habe nicht viele Beiträge aber lesen tue ich schon lange.

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum  schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,  euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
    Selbstverständlich.

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Mauspads bzw. Headsets besitzen
    Ich spiele bereits seit einigen Jahren und während dieser Zeit
    ist die Peripherie immer wichtiger und kompromissloser geworden.
    Mäuse zum testen:
    - Roccat Kone
    - Logitech G5 Refresh
    - Microsoft Sidewinder X3
    - Elecom Scope Node
    - Logitech MX 400

    Mousepads zum Vergleich:
    - Razer Destructor
    - Razer Exact-Mat
    - Roccat Taito
    - Everglide Titan

    Headset/KH zum Vergleich
    - Sennheiser PC 151
    - Sennheiser HD 595
    - AKG K518
    - AKG K701

    Als Soundkarte würde eine Asus Xonar DX zum Einsatz kommen.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
    Meine Handschrift ist graumsam aber am Computer gibt es keine Probleme 

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
    Ich besitze eine Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ2. Kein Riesending aber die Fotos sind überzeugend.

- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen 
     Wie auch sonst.

- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren  auf diesem Wege weitere Details
    Selbstverständlich.

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht  weiterverkaufen
    Das wäre ein Schuss ins eigene Knie...

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb  dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
    Wäre kein Problem

- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
    Da habe ich nichts gegen einzuwenden.

- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
    Ich bin nur in diesem Forum aktiv.(sofern man mich als aktiv bezeichnen kann)

- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
   Wie immer....

Spiele dich ich vorrangig testen würde:
- UT3
- Warcraft 3
- diverse weitere Shooter (COD-Reihe, Serious Sam HD)

Ich hoffe das ich damit die Bedingungen so weit erfülle das ich die
diese interessanten Produkte testen darf.

MFG

André


----------



## Ston3 (29. April 2010)

Ich würde gerne an diesem Test Teilnehmen. Ich kann auf gut 3 Jahre Counter Strike Source erfahrung zurückgreifen und weiß deshalb auch was ein gutes Mauspad haben sollte.


----------



## Atosch (29. April 2010)

Ich würde mich sehr gerne für diesen Lesertest bewerben.
Ich habe seit über 15 Jahren PC´s und benutze Sie eigentlich nahezu ausschließlich zum spielen.

Ich habe auch schon Erfahrung beim Schreiben von Lesertests, da ich schon einmal die Ehre hatte, ein Aerocool Gehäuse für euch zu testen.

Eine gute Digitalkammera habe ich ebenfalls.

Die Mousepads könnte ich beim Spielen und in der Arbeit zu testen also im Spiel und im Officebetrieb.
Das Headset natürlich nur zuhause.

Als Vergleichsobjekte kann ich an Mousepad von Sharkoon ein Stoff Pad und von Razer die Exact Mat anbieten.

Headsets habe ich zum Vergleich das Creative Fatality Headset sowie von Sharkoon das 5.1 Headset.

Ich würde mich sowohl über die kleinen Testobjekte (Mousepads) sowie auch über den Hauptgewinn (Headset) sehr freuen.

Testen würde ich das ganze vorrangig mit Dragon Age + Addon, sowie Dawn of War II Addon und Herr der Ringe Online und dem neuen AVP.


----------



## Acid (29. April 2010)

Meine Bewerbung als Lesertester für Pro gaming Hardware:

Ich bin 21 Jahre alt und würde mich sehr gerne Bewerben, da ich schon seit vielen Jahren aktiver Spieler bin, zu Zeiten von css habe ich sehr aktiv esl gespielt, wir hatten eigene Server etc.
Danach habe ich ca 2 Jahre WoW Gespielt. Heute spiele ich soweit es die zeit erlaubt call of duty 6, Battlefield Bad Company 2....

Somit denke ich weiß ich worauf es bei high end gaming Mauspads und Headsets ankommt.

Als Hardware besitze ich eine Logitech G9 welche ich aktuell verwende, vorher hatte ich eine Razer Copperhead, die ebenfalls noch in meinem Bestand ist und getestet werden kann. Bei der G9 ist es ganz Praktisch das man sie mittels gewichten auf die jeweilige Unterlage optimal anpassen kann.

Ein Mauspad war bzw. ist für mich immer Pflicht somit hab ich mittlerweile wirklich einige in meiner Sammlung aktuell benutze ich ein Razer Exact X Mat und als Stoff Ein Roccat.

Ich habe Mausskates verschiedener Hersteller hier und kann auch somit optimal die Gleiteigenschaften auf den Pads testen.

Im Bereich headset habe ich mir aktuell erneut ein Logitech G35 gekauft, und hatte vorher ein Sennheiser Pc160 und weiß gerade aus spielen wie css, cod mw2, und battlefield wie wichtig es ist Gegner orten zu können. Ebenfalls weiß ich durch wow wie vorteilhaft ein gutes mikro sein kann 

Das Headset würde ich natürlich auch im Bereich der Musik testen, ich höre fast den ganzen Tag Musik und habe eine große Datenbank an Musik angesammelt um es wirklich in allen Genres belasten zu können 

Ansonsten würde ich mir sehr freuen wenn ihr mich auswählt, wünsche aber auch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg!


----------



## ultragain100 (29. April 2010)

Möchte mich auch für den Test bewerben!

Als Mouspads verwende ich Razor Destructor und Goliathus. Wird sicher spannend die Zowie mit den genannten zu vergleichen!

Als Headset ist bei mir das Logitech G35 im Einsatz. Ist schon ziemlich abgegriffen, wäre also höchste Zeit für ein neues  .

Würde mich freuen wenn ich in die engere Auswahl komme!

Gruss

   ultra


----------



## Annihilata (29. April 2010)

Habe mich erst vor kurzem mit verschiedenen Mauspads auseinandergesetzt, um ein für mich taugliches zu finden - eine Mischung aus Präzision und Schnelligkeit. QPad, Razer, Roccat,  SteelSeries u.a. waren die Hersteller im Testpool; Metall, Stoff und Kunststoff die Materialien der Pads.
An den Padtests wäre ich sehr interessiert.

Ein Headset muss bei mir neben der Spieletauglichkeit und Sprachqualität hinaus auch für Filme und für Musik (HiFi-Freak) geeignet sein. Das Beyerdynamic MMX300 war da ganz brauchbar.
Alternativen sind immer willkommen.

Die Bilder würde ich mit meiner Nikon D300 erstellen.

Eure Bedingungen um Testen zu dürfen erkenne ich an.
Ich würde mich freuen, ein Lesertester zu werden.


----------



## OCPeter (29. April 2010)

*Ich bin sehr interessiert den Lesertest durchzuführen. Warum??? Einfach weiterlesen:

*Eine gute Schreibe mit etwas Sachlichkeit trotz Witz, bringe ich mit 
Die Mousepads, die Maus und das Headset einem ausgefeiltem Test zu unterziehen, wäre für mich eine Freude.
Die nötige Ausrüstung wie z.B Digitale Spiegelreflexkamera, High-End Computer, diverse Soundkarten, Mousepads, Mäuse im Vergleich, Platz^^ besitze ich.
Da mein Vater teure Hifi-Geräte verkauft und ich auch ein Hifi-Fetischist bin, kann ich Soundqualität und Sprachqualität bei Headsets sehr gut bewerten, gerne auch mit 2 Meinungsbildern. In meiner Freizeit spiele ich seit nunmehr 10 Jahren und bin heftige Wortgefechte im Teamspeak oder Skype gewöhnt. In solchen hitzigen Auseinandersetzungen und lauten Absprachen mit viel Gebrüll, lernte ich die Soundqualität eines Headsets zu schätzen und wenn Mutti schimpfend reinkommt auch den Mute-Microphone-Schalter 
Ich habe mir schon darüber Gedanken gemacht, wie ich die Geräte testen kann.
Den Komfort, die technischen Details, die Verarbeitungsqualität, die Benutzerfreundlichkeit und der ultimative Krümeltest  sind natürlich nur ein Teil von fieses Methoden um die Hardware zu quälen.
Jede Schraube würde geprüft werden, jeder mm² der Oberfläche eifrig inspiziert.

Mit freudiger Erwartung

Peter (:


----------



## nyso (29. April 2010)

Das ist doch mal ein Lesertest auf den ich mich bewerben kann

Also, eine gute Schreibe habe ich, daran sollte es nicht scheitern.
Aktuell überlege ich sowieso, mir mal wieder ein Mauspad zuzulegen, da ich aktuell keins habe. Der Tisch reicht meiner Meinung nach auch aus. Mich würden die Vorteile eines guten Mauspads daher sehr interessieren.

Auch das Headset würde ich gerne testen. Aktuell nutze ich ein Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Gamer USB, tolles Teil mit echtem 5.1 Sound, nicht wie das 7.1 Megalodon von Razor, das nur zwei Lautsprecher hat und 7.1 nur vortäuscht. Mein Medusa würde ich natürlich gegen das neue Headset testen und dann meine persönliche Meinung dazu aussprechen. Immerhin sind meine Ohren auch etwas verwöhnt, nur das Medusa reicht irgendwie nicht mehr so ganz.

Und gute Fotos kann ich sowieso machen. Vielleicht nicht ganz so gute wie sNook und shila92, aber auch sehr gut

MfG nyso


----------



## katerlenni (29. April 2010)

Hallo, ich würde gern an dem Test teilnehmen. Die geforderten Kriterien kann ich in vollem Umfang erfüllen. Ich kann jeden Tag nach der Arbeit testen !!
Es wäre schön wenn man auch ohne riesen Bewerbungsschreiben eine Changs bekommt. 
Erstmal viele Grüße


----------



## Intelfan (29. April 2010)

Also hiermit möchte auch ich mich bewerben. Ich bestize eine recht ordentliche Schreibe und auch Bilder sind kein Problem. Einen ausführlichen Test in 4 Wochen schaffe ich auch.

Mousepad:
Ich benutze derzeit ein Werbegeschenkmousepad und würde mich freuen, zu testen, ob und wie viel Vorteile ein Hochwertiges Mousepad bringt... Ich spiele gerne Egoschooter und Rollenspiele, wobei es sehr auf die Maus ankommt.

Headset:
Ich habe bisher nur Headsets mit Klinke verwendet und würde gerne mal eins mit USB testen. Als referenz habe ich ein Logitech Notebookheadset, ein Billiges Hama, und ein Creative Fatality. Da ich sseit dem Creative ehr auf Klang und Qualität achte, und erwarte ich viel von dem Headset!

Ich würde mich freuen für einen Test ausgewählt zu werden!

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## buzty (29. April 2010)

Hi Leute! 
Da bewerbe ich mich doch glatt auch nochmal zu einem Lesertest! Die von euch genannten Kriterien erfülle ich alle (ob meine Schreibe in Ordnung ist müsst ihr bewerten ). Hab' ja sogar bei euch im Eingabegeräte-Unterforum schon ein Mauspad-Review (Taito vs. QcK) verfasst und könnte sowohl Mauspad als auch Headset hier gut vergleichen. Beim Headset hätte ich hier noch Vergleichsobjekte von SteelSeries, Sennheiser und Plantronics, das Mauspad kann ich mit Fabrikaten von Razer und Steelseries vergleichen, sowie mit Mäusen von Microsoft, Logitech, Razer und SteelSeries einem Test unterziehen. Auch könnte ich es mit zur Arbeite (Mediengestalter) nehmen und es dort an einem Mac in Programmen wie Photoshop und InDesign testen!


----------



## Skully_88 (29. April 2010)

Hallo,

hiermit ich möchte mich für den von Ihnen angekündigten Lesertest bewerben.

Ich bin nicht undbedingt der Typ, der gerne Beiträge in Foren postet, wie man anhand der Anzahl von mir geschriebenen Beiträge sehen kann. 

Ich interessiere mich aber sehr für den Test, da es mich extrem reizt, mal selber für jemanden anderen einen ausführlichen Testbericht zu schreiben und damit zu zeigen ob das Produkt sein Geld wert ist oder nicht.

Ich besitze ein gute Digitalkamera und genug Spiele bzw. Musik zum ausführlichen Testen. Mauspads hatte ich auch schon einige, von Razer über Steelseries bis hin zu meinem jetzigen Roccat Taito. Ob Hartplastik oder Stoff ich hatte schon mit beidem zu tun. Momentan benutze Ich die Roccat Kone die zm testen schon geeignet seien dürfte.

Das Headset reizt mich bei diesem Test am meisten, weil das eine große Rolle für mich spielt, da Ich seit einigen Jahren nurnoch mit Headset am PC sitze. Momentan besitze ich das Steelseries 5H. Testen würde ich in jeder Kategorie ob Filme, Musik oder Games einfach alles.


Ich würde mich sehr freuen einer Ihrer "Tester" zu werden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Fabian


----------



## iceman650 (29. April 2010)

Ich würde mich gerne für den Test einer der Mauspads bewerben. Ich denke, dass mein Schreibstil trotz meines Schüleralters ausreichend ist und meine Kamera mit 4 Megapixeln ebenfalls genügt. (Natürlich werde ich die Grundregeln beachten, das heißt mit indirekter Beleuchtung arbeiten oder möglichst eine Hohlkehle benutzen)

Da ich jedoch nur Mauspads ausreichend gut testen könnte, bitte ich, bei der Auswahl des Testers für das Headset von mir abzusehen.

Die Tests würden durchgeführt mit einer Steelseries Xai, einer Logitech MX518 Refresh, einer Logitech G500 und einer Razer Diamondback. Ich hätte auch genügend Mauspads zur Verfügung um die Zowie-Mauspads oder besser gesagt eines davon ordnungsgemäß testen zu können. Ich würde es mit einem Steelseries 4HD, einem Steelseries Qck, einem Roccat Taito, einem Razer Mantis Speed und eventuell einem Roccat Sense vergleichen, nicht nur wie sie sich bespielen lassen, sondern werde ich natürlich auch die Haptik bewerten.
Somit wäre sowohl bei einem Hartplastik- als auch ein Stoffpad für Konkurrenz gesorgt und es würde gegen Mauspads der  rennomiertesten Marken der „Mauspadbranche“ antreten können.
Von einem No-Name Pad sehe ich ab, da es keinerlei Konkurrenz für die Zowie-Pads darstellen wird.

Damit der Test weniger Subjektiv ausfallen wird, würde ich es auch verschiedenen Spielern zur Verfügung stellen. Diese werden mit Microsoft X5 und Razer Diamondback testen. Somit würde das Mauspads von je mindestens einem High Sense-,  Midsense- und Lowsense-Spieler getestet werden. Sie werden das Mauspad in Call of Duty 2 und 4 Multiplayer, im Modern Warfare 2 Singleplayer sowie im Battlefield Bad Company 2 Multiplayer testen und ihre subjektiven Erfahrungen aufschreiben und es mit ihrem eigenen vergleichen (ebenfalls hochwertige Pads).

 Falls gewünscht, könnte ich es auch von Bekannten an der Arbeit, das bedeutet im Büroalltag (SAP), testen lassen. Somit könnte ich es etwa 10 Stunden am Tag belasten können und auch die Abnutzung des Zowie-Pads bewerten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen ,iceman650


----------



## majorguns (29. April 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest, ich würde gerne ein Mauspad sowie ein Headset testen, Vergleichs- Headsets sowie Mauspads habe ich genügend. Außerdem besitze ich verschiedene Mäuse sowie gute Ohren um Unterschiede zu anderen Headsets rauszuhören 
Meine Schreibe ist wie ich finde gut und auch gute das erstellen und bearbeiten von Bildern fällt mir leicht.
Auch alle anderen Bedingungen für den Lesertest erfülle ich.
Es wäre schön von euch mit einer positiven Rückantwort zu hören.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen MajorGuns


----------



## MaxMax (29. April 2010)

Ich mach mir hier mal auch einen platzhalter für meine bewerbung, dürfen eigentlich Nicht-Deutsche (sprich österreicher) auch mitmachen oder geht das wegen der Versandmodalitäten nicht?
lg


----------



## rebel4life (29. April 2010)

Reicht auch dieses mal wieder ein Video oder sollten es dann schon per Raytracing gerenderte Bewerbungsvideos sein? 

Im Ernst - die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist so gering, dass man genommen wird, dass es sich gar nicht lohnt.


----------



## fiumpf (29. April 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Peripherie aus, schreibt gern und möchtet einen  Test der Produkte des Newcommers ZOWIE verfassen?


Vielleicht führt meine Anmerkung zur sofortigen Disqualifizierung, aber Newcomer schriebt man mit einem "M"  .




Mich interessiert das USB-Headset.

Vorweg: Headsets sind für mich eine Odyssee. Es muss bequem sein, gute Sound- und Sprachübertragungsqualitäten besitzen und es muss zwingend per USB angeschlossen werden. Warum ist ein USB-Headset für mich ein MUSS? Ganz einfach: ich will es bequem an meiner G11 anschließen, wann immer ich will, ohne mich zu verrenken um die Klinkenstecker in die Buchse an der PC-Rückseite zu stecken da meine Front-Audiobuchsen nicht funktionieren. Und eine Klinken-Verlängerung ist unnötiges Kabelgewirr, weil sich lose verlegte Kabel irgendwann immer zu einem unhandlichen Knäul einwickeln.

Doch warum Odyssee? Alle Headsets die mir von der Ergonomie her zusagen werden per Klinke angeschlossen. Im örtlichen Mediamarkt habe ich (nachdem ich schon zwei weitere wegen Nichtgefallen zurückgebracht habe) vor kurzem ein Hama-USB-Headset erstanden. Das funktioniert tadellos, hat jedoch eine miese Audioausgabe. Was aber noch viel schlimmer ist: Die Ohrmuscheln sind unbeweglich und ziemlich klein. Ergo schmerzt der Kopf nach einer Stunde spielen - ungünstig.

Normal hätte ich es wieder zurück getragen, doch hab ich dies mit den beiden anderen USB-Headsets vorher ja schon getan - ein drittes Mal wollte ich dort nicht auftauchen. Mein nächstes Headset wird auf jeden Fall ein Gerät der Oberklasse (~100€). Das ist es mir wert. Ich werde mir aber kein neues Headset kaufen solange das Hama noch funktioniert, da kommt der Sparfuchs in mir durch.

So kommt mir euer Lesertest gerade recht: ihr bietet ein USB-Headset und verlangt einen Lesertest. Der wird selbstverständlich ausführlich erstellt, denn wenn sich jemand mit USB-Headsets auskennt, dann bin das ich. 

Wert lege ich wie gesagt primär auf die Ergonomie sowie auf die Soundqualität. Eher sekundär sind Faktoren wie Verarbeitung, Preis oder Zubehör.

*fiumpf bietet:*
- Windows 7 Ultimate
- Erfahrung mit USB-Headsets und Vergleichsmöglichkeiten
- eine sichere Schreibe
- eine Digitalkamera plus ruhiger Hand
- zahlreiche USB-Anschlüsse zum Testen (PC // G11 // Hubs // Notebook)
- gesunde Ohren
- vielfältige Audioquellen (.mp3s // Spiele // Filme // Radio)
- Möglichkeiten zum Testen des Mikrofons (Win7 Spracherkennung // MP-Games // Voice-Chat)
- Erfahrung in der Konfiguration von USB-Headsets unter Win7



Sollte ich für den Lesertest ausgewählt werden, mir das Headset von der Ergonomie her nicht zusagen, werde ich es im PCGHX-Forum im Rahmen eines kleinen Gewinnspiels wieder abgeben. Srsly!



_*Edit:*_
Der Tod des Hama-Headsets kam schneller als gedacht. Gestern hats mir ne Membrane durchgehauen. Da ich mir heute ein G35 gekauft habe, bin ich jetzt nicht mehr sooo wild auf den Test. Sollte ich trotzdem ausgewählt werden geb ich das ZOWIE wieder ab - oder das G35, je nachdem  .


----------



## Pietar (29. April 2010)

Hi ich bewerbe mich hier auch für einen Lesertest für das *ZOWIE Hammer Gaming Headset*

*Wieso grade ich?*
Da ich in meinem Haus leider keine Boxen haben darf, muss ich auf Headsets setzen. Da ich doch schon relativ viele Headsets hatte (Sennheiser,Logitech) könnte ich diese Erfahrungen in den Test einfließen lassen und so einen Vergleich machen.Diese Headsets waren bisher alle Klinken Headsets, also würde ich gerne einen Vergleich machen ob USB einen Vorteil bringt. Genauso spreche ich relativ viel mit meinem Headset, also könnte ich dort auch einen umfangreichen Test zu Sprachqualität und Kompitabilität liefern.
Ausser am PC habe ich auch noch die Möglichkeit das Headset am MP3 Player zu testen und dort mit Kopfhörern etc. zu vergleichen.


*Ich biete:*
- Umfangreiche Testmöglichkeiten zu Mikrofon,Kopfhörern,Tragekomfort
- einen umfangreichen mit vielen Bildern versehenen Testbericht
- Erfahrung mit Headsets
- Verschiedene Betriebssysteme zur Auswahl zum testen der Kompitabilität (Win XP, Win 7 Ultimate)
- Hochwertige Test Hardware (X-fi Titanium...)

Also ich würde mich über eine Zusage freuen

mfg Pietar


----------



## EasyRick (30. April 2010)

Bewerbung um die Möglichkeit am Lesertest der Zowie-Gaming-Hardware teilzunehmen
  Ich heiße Philip, bin 26 Jahre alt und komme aus dem schönen Bottrop. Bereits seit dem Jahr 1996 beschäftige ich mich mit dem weiten Feld der Computer und habe mich demensprechend auch beruflich orientiert und bin nun IT-System-Kaufmann mit diversen Microsoft und Linux Zertifizierungen. 
   Meine relevante Erfahrung begann ich im Jahr 1998 zu sammeln, als das Kultspiel "Half-Life" das Licht der Welt erblickte. Schnell erkannte ich, dass meine opto-mechanische Logitech Maus kein Erfolg versprechendes Spielgerät sein würde. Demnach rüstete ich dann auf die damals sündhaft teure Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer auf.  Es folgten nun die für meine Verhältnisse ruhmreichen Zeiten des Unreal Tournament und Quake 3. Auf LAN-Parties waren dann auch Kopfhörer gefragt. Zunächst erledigte ein simples Okano Gerät diesen Job, um kurz darauf von einem Plantronics Audio 90 Headset ersetzt zu werden. Bereits das machte klangliche Welten aus, und auch die wichtige Kommunikation bei Counter-Strike wurde so ermöglicht. Besonders der Umstieg von einem simplen 1DM Standmikrofon war im Teamspeak-Bereich Gold wert. 

Nachdem die IntelliMouse Explorer das zeitliche gesegnet hatte, bin ich beim gleichen Modell, jedoch mit der Revisionsnummer "3" hängen geblieben. Die für den damaligen technischen Stand ausgezeichnete Sensitivität verlangte nach einer neuen Unterlage: Das MTW Gamerswear Mousepad aus einem Neopren ähnlichen Kunststoff lag alsbald drunter und verstand sich mit der Maus optimal. In den folgenden Jahren probierte ich immer wieder Tuningmaßnahmen mit Mouseglides und Silikonspray aus, um das "Losbrechmoment" zu eliminieren, was auch gelang aber in meinem Freundeskreis für eine Vielzahl von ungläubigen Blicken sorgte. Der geringste Schubser fegte die Maus vom Tisch. Weitere Opfer diverser Maßnahmen wurden im Folgenden noch eine weitere IntelliMouse Explorer 3, eine Terratec Mystify Mamba, eine Razer Diamondback, eine OCZ Equalizer, eine Microsoft Habu und aktuell eine Razer Copperhead. Bis auf die IntelliMouse Explorer 3 befinden sich noch alle Mäuse in meinem Besitz und sind für einen Mousepad Test voll benutzbar. Im Bereich der Mousepads gab es nicht so viele Ablösen: Nach dem extrem haltbaren MTW Mousepad habe ich mir das Gamerswear Stainless Pad gegönnt, welches etwas gröber strukturiert ist. Des weiteren habe ich noch ein unbenutztes CM Storm HS-M Weapon of Choice M4 SSK in meinem Besitz, das eine glatte Struktur bietet. Für Headset Vergleiche stehen das erwähnte Plantronics Audio 90 Headset, ein AKG530 Kopfhörer, ein Teac HP-10 (5.1) Headset und ein Plantronics Audio 350 Headset zur Verfügung, die an einer Creative X-Fi Titanium Anschluss finden.
_
- Du sollst Erfahrung mit Mauspads/Headset besitzen _
  Dieser Punkt sollte sich geklärt haben.
_
- Du sollst eine ordentliche Schreibe haben _
  Ich hoffe, ich konnte euch davon mit meinem Fließtext überzeugen.
_
- Du sollst in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen _
  Ich bin im Besitz einer Canon SX110IS mit der ich auch umgehen kann. Selbst schwierige Lichtverhältnisse stellen mich vor keinerlei Probleme.
_
- Der Test muss 4 Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware abgeschlossen sein und im Forum von PC Games Hardware Extreme gepostet werden 

_
  Da ich momentan ganz gut Zeit habe, ist auch das kein Problem.

  Ich hoffe, dass ich euch mit meiner Bewerbung überzeugen konnte, und würde mich sehr über eine positive Benachrichtigung freuen!


----------



## Bullveyr (30. April 2010)

Hehe, G-TF und G-RF sollten heute ankommen, Swift interessiert mich nicht wirklich, genauso wenig wie das Headset, liegt einfach 1-2 Klassen unter dem was ich will, auch wenn es nicht schlecht sein soll.

Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall allen, die an dem Lesertest teilnehmen wollen, viel Glück. 

PS: Dieser Post darf gerne von einem Mod gelöscht werden.


----------



## JTRch (30. April 2010)

Ich würde mich auch anbieten. Referenzen:

Ich war schon Hardwaretester für Microsoft:
Sidewinder Maus (setze ich heute noch ein): JTRs Chaos  Sidewinder VS G9

Restliche Reviews: JTRs Chaos  Reviews
Restliche Hardware Artikel: JTRs Chaos  Hardware

Als Vergleich kann ich bei Mäusen folgende bieten:

Microsoft Sidewinder Mouse
Microsoft Sidewinder X8
Logitech G9
Logitech G5
Logitech M518

Als Mauspad setze ich zur Zeit auf Mouse Mat Steelpad 5L von SteelSeries.
Als Headset dient mit das Sennheiser PC350. Vorher hatte ich jahrelang das Medusa Headset 5.1 in verschiedenen Varianten. Und beim Gamerlaptop setze ich ein weiteres von Sennheiser ein (PC150). Nachdem ich von den sehr schlechten Medusa weggekommen bin (divese Male Mikro defekt), habe ich auch mit einem Standmikrofon von Logitech experimentiert.

Testen würde ich die Hardware mit TS3, Skype und BF Bad Company 2 und diversen anderen Spielen.


----------



## Gargoul (30. April 2010)

hallo, ich bin Spieler von EgoShootern, wie BFBC2 und probiere seit Jahren Mäuse,pads und headsets aus. Habe mich auch schon öfter für Lesertests beworben.Leider ist der Kelch immer an mir vorbei gegangen. Trotzdem verzage ich nicht,und bewerbe mich hiermit auf ein Neues. Habe zwar nur zwei Ohren und zwei Hände,was mich aber nicht daran hindern sollte, diesen MausPadHeadsetTest zu absolvieren.
Ich würde mich freuen und wünsche allen Tetern Spass und gutes Gelingen.

MFG
Gargoul


----------



## Darkdriver (30. April 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich natürlich auch. Derzeit habe ich ein Sharkoon Mauspad. Bin eigentlich zufrieden aber möglicherweise gibts was Besseres.  Bin grundsätzlich ein kritischer Kunde, von daher schätze ich mal, dass ich für einen möglichst objektiven Test gut geeignet bin.


----------



## madace (1. Mai 2010)

Also bei aller Liebe, aber wer braucht heute noch (in Zeiten von optischen Mäusen) ein Mousepad???


----------



## Freiwelt (1. Mai 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich auch als Tester, weil ich Mensch geblieben bin.


----------



## Professor Frink (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für den oben ausgeschriebenen Lesertest.

*Warum Ich ?*

Zum Headset:
Ich habe eine große Affinität zu PC-Soundanlagen, konnte mich bisher aber nicht
dazu durchringen ein Headset als Standartlautsprecher zu nutzen und das aus mehreren Gründen: 
Ich stand oft in diversen HiFi Läden und hab mir Headsets zeigen lassen, aber irgendeinen Mangel
gab es immer der mich bei meinem Logitech X-540 (oft auch Teufel C200 vom Vater aus dem Nebenraum) bleiben ließ.
Sehr wenig Bass, schlechte Mitteltöner, teilweise grottige Ortung obwohl 5.1, geringer Tragekomfort oder extrem überzogenes "Gamer-Design" machten jede Kaufabsicht zunichte.
Mir käme ein Headset welches diese Punkte besser macht sehr gelegen, da ich ein eher ungesundes Verhältnis zu meinen
Nachbarn pflege und mir somit Soundgenuss nach 10 Uhr abends und an Sonn-und Feiertagen aktuell verwehrt bleibt.
Persönlich sprach mich dieses Headset gleich an, da offensichtlich der Preis in den Klang, nicht die Optik fließt und so dieses Headset  in 
meinen Augen einen Newcomer darstellt den es sich zu testen lohnt !
Zum Mauspad:
Ehrlichgesagt habe ich mich nie wirklich mit den Thema Mauspad auseinandergesetzt, im Gegensatz zur Maus wo ich seit einigen Monaten 
in meiner Logitech G9 die Erfüllung finde.
Ein Mauspad ? OK, mit ist bequemer als ohne und deswegen habe ich auch eins. Allerdings ein sehr kleines und altes, da ich nie
die Notwendigkeit zum upgraden sah.
Ich könnte mir allerdings gut vorstellen dass es mit Mauspads genauso ist wie mit guten Kopfhörern. Wenn man keine hat, fällt es einem nicht auf,
aber sobald man welche besitzt will man sie nie wieder gegen die alten tauschen.
Als Schreiber des Tagebuchs  Die Entwicklung des Frinkiac  und Co-Autor Der Nibelungensage sehe ich mich in der Lage ordentlich zu schreiben,
auch Fotoproben finden sich in diesem  Tagebuch.
*
Wie würde mein Test aussehen ?*

Natürlich ist ein Headset-Test nicht mit einem etwa Grafikkartentest zu vergleichen. 
Es gibt kaum messbare Daten und jeder Mensch hört anders.
Deswegen werden meine Testkriterien auch eher subjektiv sein wie z.b. Tragekomfort, Spielfreunde, eventuelles Rauschen,
Verzerrungen bei hoher Lautstärke usw.
 Natürlich lege ich dem wenn möglich gemessene Daten zugrunde (z.b. haben Gewicht und Kabellänge großen Einfluss auf den
Tragekomfort.).
Vergleichsmöglichkeiten habe ich zwar nicht phyisch zur Hand, aber ich habe mich wie gesagt vor ca.
1/2 Jahr umfangreich mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt und weiß wovon ich spreche.
Das Mikrofon werde ich mit dem normalen Windows Audiorecorder auf Lautstärke, Rauschfaktor etc. testen.
Aber auch in einem Skype-, und Teamspeakgespräch (zusammen mit einem ebenfalls erfahrenen Freund
als Gesprächspartner) wird sich das Headset beweisen müssen.
Spieletests dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen !
Auch ein Vergleich mit meiner Logitech X-540 finde ich interessant, rangiert sie doch im exakt gleichen Preisrahmen.

Zum Mauspad:
Das Mauspad werde ich auch eher subjektiv testen. Gleitet die Maus gut über die Oberfläche ? Ist es trotzdem nicht rutschig ? Hat es gute Haftung auf dem Tisch ?
Gibt es vielleicht gar Störungen bei der Abtastung ?
All das würde sehr gerne für PCGHX herausfinden !

insofern würde ich mich auf eine positive Rückmeldung natürlich sehr freuen und verbleibe
mit freundlichen Grüßen
Professor Frink


----------



## Lower (1. Mai 2010)

Sehr geehrte Moderation, sehr geehrtes Caseking Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich um das ZOWIE G-TF Big Soft Surface Mousepad - SpawN Edition bewerben.

Etwas zu meiner Person:

Ich bin 14 Jahre alt und mittlerweile seit ca. 8 Monaten im PCGH-Extreme Forum aktiv. Ich habe 3 Tagebücher verfasst wovon 2 mehr als 30000 Hits zählen. Zudem bin ich im Hardwareluxx und in der Awardfabrik registriert, wo ich meinen Test auch veröffentlichen würde.

Was würde ich testen?

Das Mauspad müsste folgenden Parcour meistern:

1.) Verpackung und Design (viele Bilder der Einzelheiten)
2.) Technische Daten (Genaue technische Daten und Überprüfung deren Korrektheit)
3.) Verarbeitung (Materialiencheck und Mängelsuche)
4.) Kratztest und Gleittest, sowie Haftung und Abtastung (Kratztest mit Haushaltsgegenständen wie Kugelschreiber, Scheren, o.Ä; Gleittest mit Sidewinder X8 mit verschiedenen Gleitfüschen - Direktvergleich mit Roccat Sense)
5.) Direktvergleich zu einem Roccat Sense (Adrenalin Blue) (Verarbeitung, Qualität, Eigenschaften, Größe,...)
6.) Fazit (Award / Empfehlung / Ranking / Erreichte Punktezahl ( 10 Punkte per Parcour)

Wie oben möglicherweise zu sehen ist, habe ich ein Roccat Sense als Konkurrenzprodukt zum Vergleich. An Peripherie besitze ich eine Sidewinder X8 von Microsoft, sowie eine G5 von Logitech. Zudem eine Office Maus, nämlich die Wireless Optical Mouse 2000 von Microsoft. 

Wieso möchte ich testen?

Die Firma ZOWIE ist mir bis dahin unbekannt gewesen. Da ich von Herstellern wie Roccat, Razer, Logitech und Microsoft nie enttäuscht wurde, ist es Zeit auch mit Konkurrenzprodukten von unbekannten Firmen Bekanntschaft zu machen. Hier interessiert mich, ob sich ZOWIE gegenüber dem hochwertigen Roccat Sense durchsetzen kann. Ich besitze ideale Testvoraussetzungen, denn ich verfüge über eine angemessene Schreibe und kann gute Bilder liefern. Beispielbilder meiner Roccat Sense finden Sie im Anhang.

Außerdem interessiert mich, ob präzises Arbeiten, zum Beispiel in Photoshop, möglich ist. Das ist mit dem Roccat Sense oftmals nicht möglich, da es unter Abtastfehlern, sogar bei Bluetrack Technologie, leidet. Mit anderen Mauspads funktioniert dies allerdings hervorragend.

Ich würde mich wirklich freuen einen Lesertest schreiben zu dürfen und hoffe hiermit auf eine positive Resonanz.

Gruß

Lovro


----------



## SolidBadBoy (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo, auch ich will mich hier bei euch bewerben mit der Hoffnung auf ein neues Gameset!

  Ich bleib lieber kurz und knackig 

*Ich erfülle alle o.g. Kriterien!*

*Zu meiner Person und warum ich grad der richtige dafür bin:*
  Bin zurzeit  Student, bei Gelegenheit spiele ich  aus Leidenschaft und bin Jahrelanger  Spieler somit bringe ich sehr viel Erfahrung mit was Software und Hardware anbetrifft mit.
  In meine Hände gerieten einige Mäuse-/unterlagen sowie Headsets, somit denke ich das ich genügend Erfahrung mitbringe um ein derartigen Test durchzuführen!
  Ich denke das, meine Sprachkenntnisse angemessen sind und für den Test völlig ausreichend sein werden!
  Da ich sowieso grad auf der Suche nach einem Mousepad bin sowie ein Headset, da meins allmählich anfängt auseinanderzufallen bitte ich euch, lasst mich einer von vier sein. 

  Ich würde mich freuen für PCGHX einen Lesertest zuschreiben und warte Sehnlich auf Antwort!


  Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  SolidBadBoy


----------



## Oliver (3. Mai 2010)

Der Bewerbungszeitram ist abgelaufen, daher schließe ich den Thread vorübergehend. Zur Bekanntgabe der Tester wird der Thread dann wieder für Kommentare geöffnet. Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Bewerbungen!


----------



## Oliver (6. Mai 2010)

Es hat etwas gedauert, aber hier sind die (hoffentlich) glücklichen Lesertester für diese Runde:
Lower (ZOWIE G-TF SpawN), EasyRick (ZOWIE G-RF), iceman650 ([URL="http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/ZOWIE-SWIFT-Hard-Surface-Mousepad-black-SpawN-Edition::14344.html"]ZOWIE SWIFT - black)[/URL] und Pietar (ZOWIE HAMMER Gaming Headset).

Die Tester werden gleich von mir angeschrieben. Nach Erhalt der Anschriften erfolgt der versand umgehend. Gratulation an die "Gewinner", an alle anderen: Der nächste Lesertest ist nicht mehr weit entfernt 

Der Thread ist für Kommentar somit wieder geöffnet.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Lower (6. Mai 2010)

Juhuu 

danke   

Gratulation noch an die Anderen Gewinner!

lg Lower


----------



## EasyRick (6. Mai 2010)

Jau, vielen Dank und auch von mir Gratulation an die anderen!


----------



## Pietar (6. Mai 2010)

Danke, dass ich ausgewählt wurde


----------



## iceman650 (6. Mai 2010)

godtake schrieb:
			
		

> Ha! Supergeniale Sache, tja...das haist ich muhs mich nu nich mear uhm das rächtschraibuhng und sadzzeichän un so wahs kümmern
> Wail gewohnen hab ich ja nuhn schon...kuhl.



Vielen Dank und Gratulation an die Anderen!


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner !!


----------



## zcei (6. Mai 2010)

Auch von mir einen Glückwunsch 

Auf gute Reviews mit schönen Fotos und tollen Fakten


----------



## Pietar (7. Mai 2010)

Mein Headset ist schon da. Danke für den schnellen Versand


----------



## Senfgurke (7. Mai 2010)

Gott, bin ich mal wieder langsam! 

Glückwunsch an die Tester!


----------



## iceman650 (7. Mai 2010)

Wahnsinn. Mein Mauspad ist auch schon da!

Danke für den schnellen Versand!


----------



## Lower (7. Mai 2010)

warum muss die österreichische Post sooo lahm sein   

viel Spaß mit den Teilen


----------



## tickymick (7. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!
Lower, wehe der Test wird nicht gut .


----------



## Lower (8. Mai 2010)

Wieso sollte er nicht gut werden?


----------



## Bl4ckIce (13. Mai 2010)

Glueckwunsch an alle!


----------



## logitech-fan (8. Juni 2010)

Von mir auch einen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!
Ich warte schon auf den nächsten Lesertest, um mich zum ersten mal zu bewerben!!!


----------

